# Hitches / trailering



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

If you have or put on a good receiver hitch there are different drop hitches that will go on it. You don't need all those adjustments that hitch has. The normal rule used to be is the top of your ball should be 18" off the ground when level. Curt is indeed a good hitch and Curt balls are about all I use. You are right 6.5k would be very high for a 2 horse steel trailer. I wouldn't expect it to weigh over 3,000# empty then add the weight of your horses and tack.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I just bought the longest drop hitch I could find for my first generation 4wd Tundra. It seems to level up almost every trailer I tow with it, at least seven so far. I see trailers going down the road every day that are slanting backwards like a waterskier trying to launch from the lake. I don't remember seeing any that were low in front.












I have three of them, one for each ball size.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Just keep in mind if you're pulling down a slope from level ground, you may drag your drop hitch. I pull a gooseneck, so it's not an issue, but while vending at the local rodeo, I saw a TON of folks come rolling in, made the corner off the county road and onto the entry drive to the rodeo grounds, which is a pretty sharp slope. They'd hit it dead on and drag the hitch every time. Those that took it at an angle and slowly usually cleared it.


Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Here's my go to trailer hitch place https://weaverd.com/ although their website isn't the most user friendly so it's best to call and they can help you select what you need. Here is another good supplier. https://www.etrailer.com

My suggestion is to get the proper receiver hitch mounted on your truck along with any light and brake plugs ins and brake controller if not already factory installed on your truck. After that back the truck up to the trailer on a level surface. Level the trailer with the jack and measure what size ball mount drop you need. You can buy several regular ball mounts for different height trailers for the price of one adjustable ball mount. While the adjustable ball mounts are highly engineered to handle the load there are more pins at risk for coming out and places for wear to occur which leads to play in the hitch. I like the Convert-A-Ball https://www.etrailer.com/s.aspx?qry=Convert-A-Ball&furl=-pg-Ball_Mounts cushioned ball mounts to take some of the jar out of trailer towing. 



Trailers with spring suspensions usually have a linkage which equalizes the load on each axle even when the trailer isn't level so perfect trailer leveling isn't critical. Torsion suspensions are simpler with fewer moving parts and can allow for a lower trailer floor height but do not have any mechanism to equalize the load between the axles when the trailer isn't level. Trailer leveling is more critical to avoid overloading one axle and it's tires.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Brands of hitches....Curt, Draw-Tite, Reese immediately come to mind.
Places like U-Haul sell and install Class 4, Class 5 or Class 6 hitches all the time...
They also sell the proper weighted ball for the towed vehicle so you are safest.

To determine the height first you must put truck and trailer on level firm ground.
In actuality a empty trailer _should_ sit nose-high not level...a loaded trailer sits level.
Once you put weight to the trailer of horses loaded that _is_ when you determine the height of the drop needed so you ride level or just a touch nose-high.
A touch nose-high,.. I'm referring to an inch or two of nose high not more.
Once you determine trailer ride height you then can purchase a drop slide-in anywhere from level to over a 24" drop depending upon truck height of the receiver.
Slides also come different ratings same as the ball does and are marked.
My friends have Silverado 1500 4x4, 4 door cab truck sitting on 20" stock appearance tires...pretty sure they use a 4" drop slide-in.

On the trailer having a trailer jack that either has a removable wheel/foot or a swing up trailer jack keeps you from dragging when going through dips and inclines....or go real slow cause you _will_ bend your jack gear.
Regardless of whatever style your trailer has, when trailering you stow the jack leg as high as you can to protect it and lock it in place.
On a trailer that sits low in the back I've seen installed drag wheels or slide/skid plates to protect the trailer from a hard touch occurring on decline/incline embankments whether paved, dirt or something else.

Unless you are planning on using the slide-in piece vehicle to vehicle you don't need the adjustable height hitch so expensive to purchase.
I know ours also has the equalizer bar set-up on it...and it was a gift from family member who didn't want the set-up anymore.
One thing I will warn you about is watch carefully for the truck tailgate to not hit your trailer jack top if you open the tailgate...leaves a nasty dent and scratch if unaware.
We use the adjustable height slide because if sits 2" further out and that is just enough extra space we can open the tailgate when stopped..
_*Never, ever*_ move the truck/trailer with tailgate down on not have a tailgate or trailer jack again.:frown_color:
I know our farm supply store can order in any slide height you can imagine if needed....and so can our neighborhood Ace Hardware Store who has a extensive selection of slides, balls, chains, and emergency cable/disconnects. 

At this store you can also purchase as a set the brake backing plate, brake cylinder and shoes that fit many trailers...along with bearings and wheel grease.
Cheaper by us to purchase as a package than piece-meal it and far easier for my husband to just replace not rebuild it.
Just some options to realize are out there available.

Here is a excellent article about hitches, the components of them and how they work together best so you are safest hauling your most precious cargo on the highways or dirt roads.
*https://www.equispirit.com/info/towing-safely.htm
*
Safe travels to you with that pretty rig!! :wink:
:runninghorse2:...


----------

